# Horus Heresy: Blades of the Traitor (Anthology)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Allowe me to puke if it's another LE crappy anthology. But the cover looks nice and it's nice with the continuity of Mortarions apperance. No idea what's it's about other which authors that will feature in it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Allowe me to puke if it's another LE crappy anthology. But the cover looks nice and it's nice with the continuity of Mortarions apperance. No idea what's it's about other which authors that will feature in it.


It's £15 soo it's not a Limited Edition.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Sexiest cover to date.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cover is cool. Makes me wonder if it'll have the corruption of the DG in there.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

March of Time said:


> It's £15 soo it's not a Limited Edition.


Well then I'm happy! 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Cover is cool. Makes me wonder if it'll have the corruption of the DG in there.


I would imagine it's Chris Wraight who writes that story about Mortarion as he was the latest to write about him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> I would imagine it's Chris Wraight who writes that story about Mortarion as he was the latest to write about him.


Well he's on the cover as one of the contributors, so it's possible it's in there.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I miss full length novels.
On a sidenote, great cover.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Mortys one handsome devil, while I want some more novels as well, at least my DG seem to be gettin a tad more love.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Chirurgeon.*








*The Story*:
_In its earliest days, the III Legion was blighted by a genetic flaw that threatened to end the Phoenician’s bloodline forever. Fortunately, through tireless effort and the miracle of the primarch’s own genetic perfection, visionaries like Apothecary Fabius were able to halt the corruption and restore the Emperor’s Children to their former glory. Except, it would seem, that a terrible secret has been kept from the rest of the Legion, and the threat of further degeneration is quite real..._
*Read it because*:
_Fabius Bile, the notorious and diabolical Chaos Space Marine, is the epitome of deceit and perversion. In this grim tale, he tries to cure his debilitating sickness. And the secret at the end will startle you just as much as the surgical scenes._

This actually looks interesting and I think Nikc Kyme managed with the short _Imperfection_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Twisted.*








*The Story*:
_Since he was crippled by rebel treachery on Sixty-Three Nineteen, Maloghurst ‘the Twisted’ has continued to serve Warmaster Horus as his closest aide and confidant. His loyalty has remained constant, but the XVI Legion has changed – rivalry and personal ambition run rife, and although Horus’s authority is supreme, his equerry’s is certainly not. When a daemonic plot to infest the Vengeful Spirit comes to light, Maloghurst reluctantly turns to the few allies he has left: the mysterious Davinites._
*Read it because*:
_You just can’t beat a good mystery, and Twisted delivers one with plenty of suspense and cunning. Maloghurst, equerry to the Warmaster, is searching out the culprits who have brought aboard vile spirits. His resolve to see things to the climatic end is shocking._

Elaborating on this character is actually interesting. Hopefully the concept will succeed.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Wolf Mother.*








*The Story*:
_Aboard the Molech’s Enlightenment, amongst the countless civilian refugees that fled the Warmaster’s invasion, a serpent makes its nest. The Chaos cult that brought House Devine to its knees lives on, preying upon the weak and the helpless, and it falls to Alivia Sureka to root out the evil that hides in plain sight. Luckily for her, she has an ally who is more than familiar with such tactics – the lone wolf Knight Errant, Severian._
*Read it because*:
_This is a tense rescue mission. The immortal Alivia Sureka teams up with the Space Marine Severian to fight a wicked Serpent God cult. They’re the perfect team, mixing superb hunting prowess with ferocious fighting. And Sureka’s actions to save her daughter really drive the moral home - don’t step between a wolf and her cub._

I have my doubts since I did not like _The Outcast Dead_/_Wolf Hunt_ and _Vengeful Spirit_ has had terrible reviews. Mixing those two together makes me doubtful.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_Daemonlogy_ and _Black Occulus_ are a part of it as well. I dislike that they sold them one and one first and _*THEN*_ sold them collectively. This is the reason why I wait before I buy anything from BL anymore since they are, excuse my expression, dicking around with their customers.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabius Bile is the most under used of all the Chaos characters, and should have had his own novel long before now. Hopefully he gets similar treatment to Ahriman and Abbadon in the near future.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fabius Bile is the most under used of all the Chaos characters, and should have had his own novel long before now. Hopefully he gets similar treatment to Ahriman and Abbadon in the near future.


And hopefully Josh Reynolds will be the one giving him that treatment, seriously listen to his audio Repairer of Ruin, it's excellent.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fabius Bile is the most under used of all the Chaos characters, and should have had his own novel long before now. Hopefully he gets similar treatment to Ahriman and Abbadon in the near future.


He does make a small appeareance at the end of _Talon of Horus_ and could pontetially be a part of the Black Legions creation. I do remember a snippet he is the one who taught Abaddon how to create Bezerkers in a Codex. I think he is most easily written as a background character or antagonist considering how evil he is always.



Lord of the Night said:


> And hopefully Josh Reynolds will be the one giving him that treatment, seriously listen to his audio Repairer of Ruin, it's excellent.
> 
> 
> LotN


I would completely agree. Both the written stuff and the acting is excellente.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I just downloaded and read "Chirurgeon" because the IIIrd Legion is the one I'm most invested in. It's really good, I feel. I've always felt kind of "meh" about Fabius as a character and never really _got_ why he basically became this surgeon obsessed with improving the flesh. I also never really understood why he always looks like a grandpa in every image of him. However, this little story really breaths life into his character and goes a long way to explaining such things.

Angel Exerminatus and Reflection Crack'd really hurt the IIIrd legion in my eyes, but this and "Imperfect" have really gone a ways to convince me that the traitor Emperor's Children can still have more depth of character than "WOOOOOOOOO EXCESS EVERYTHING!!!" which frankly gets boring very *very* quickly.


----------



## Predalienator (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you post spoilers about "Chirurgeon"? Whats the flaw in the IIIrd Legion?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

So the Emperor rushed the 1K Sons and the 3rd legion or their flaws are a result of the scattering.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> *The Horus Heresy: Chirurgeon.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any other spoilers? Seems pretty interesting. I think the flaw in the 3rd legion was always a good mystery and never thought it would be revealed. It seemed something that would remain a mystery for fluff purposes.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, let's see if this works



The story is basically Fabius operating on a marine, you don't know who to start with. This marine has a load of cancerous growths, degradation of various organs, etc. This leads Fabius to reminisce about the early days of the legion, before Fulgrim. We see how the virus in the IIIrd legion gene-stocks begins to decimate the legion, because as marines die, their geneseed is unusable. That is the "flaw" previously mentioned.

Fabius becomes the keeper of the Lexicon, basically a list of all those "infected". Because he is dealing with the degradation of his legion he spends lots and lots of time with the bodies of the dead, seeking a cure for them. This single mindedness is partly what leads to him being such a morbid bastard.

For some reason best known to himself, Fabius decides that the best thing to do is to test everyone and see who is infected (not a bad plan) and then kill them and use their bodies for research (more of a bad plan). For some reason, the legion command sanctions this and a purge begins.

More and more legionnaires die, and Fabius discovers that he too is infected. However, he deems that he is too important to die, so he had an uninfected marine killed and then uses his samples to fake that he is uninfected. 

At this point we discover that the marine being operated on is Fabius himself. He has used his knowledge of medicine to stave off the effects of the virus that decimated his legion, but now he is dying and running out of options as more and more things stop working and he still doesn't have a cure. He resolves that, since nothing physical works he must turn to the arcane (the Warp) and decides he needs Fulgrim to help him.


I think the story does a good job of showing how Fabius became the mad scientist obsessed with improving/fixing the Astartes, rather than what it was before where he was just assumed to be an evil asshole since forever and you had to wonder "how did no one spot this?"

It's worth a read. As I said, it made me actually engage with the character of Fabius, which is a first!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

interesting take. I need to skim over _Fulgrim_ again, because I feel they have been written differently. Still a neat story.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Ok, let's see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a good conclussion and I would say I am impressed with Nick Kymes work on the EC with _Imperfection_ and now this. He has actually showed huge good potential as a good writer.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

does anyone have a list of what's included in this book?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kujwa said:


> does anyone have a list of what's included in this book?





> IN THIS COLLECTION
> _Daemonology_ by Chris Wraight
> _Black Oculus_ by John French
> _Chirurgeon_ by Nick Kyme
> ...


----------

